# Teach Back [teachback]



## Caliban

Hola a todos:

El texto describe un taller de negocios, y en el cuadro de actividades dice: *Case Study - Application / Teach back
*Mi intento: Caso práctico- Uso / Actividad demostrativa o capacitación reciproca

Lo entiendo como una actividad donde el participante tiene que explicar o demostrar lo aprendido, pero suena raro en castellano. Agradecería mucho sus sugerencias. 
Caliban


----------



## fenixpollo

Normalmente se escribe como una sola palabra. Si buscas teachback en nuestro diccionario, encontrarás un hilo anterior acerca del tema. 

Es un sustantivo y también suena raro en inglés, por ser jerga pedagógica. Otra sugerencia: Enseñar lección de práctica.


----------



## William Stein

fenixpollo said:


> Normalmente se escribe como una sola palabra. Si buscas teachback en nuestro diccionario, encontrarás un hilo anterior acerca del tema.
> 
> Es un sustantivo y también suena raro en inglés, por ser jerga pedagógica. Otra sugerencia: Enseñar lección de práctica.



That link doesn't really give a good Spanish translation of "teachback", though. "Verificación de lo aprendido a partir de enseñanza por el estudiante" (a real mouthful but that's the best my poor non-native brain can come up with now)


----------



## TravelerZero

Quizás no sea correctamente aplicable porque creo que es un "cubanismo", pero _Teachback _es lo que se conoce como _Repasador_, una persona que se dedica a volver a impartir alguna materia ya estudiada anteriormente (la persona no tiene que ser un profesor obligatoriamente, también puede ser el hijo de algún profesor que tenga los conocimientos suficientes para _repasarle_ a alguien)


----------



## Caliban

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
Sí había visto el hilo anterior pero no daba ninguna respuesta a mi pregunta, por eso abrí otro hilo.


----------



## William Stein

Caliban said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> Sí había visto el hilo anterior pero no daba ninguna respuesta a mi pregunta, por eso abrí otro hilo.



What about "prueba de enseñaza"? No sé entiende sin más pero "teachback" tampoco se entiende sin explicación.


----------



## Caliban

Ahhh this is so annoying... I understand what they mean by teach back but I can't seem to find anything that fits perfectly in Spanish. I've only seen it as capacitación recíproca, which sounds terrible and actividad demostrativa which doesn't keep the meaning of teach back, since the instructor or professor could be giving the actividad demostrativa.

Prueba de enseñanza could be, but it also could be a written test you take to see if you learn anything...

How about enseñanza por retroalimentación (ugh) or enseñanza recíproca?

Thanks again


----------



## William Stein

Caliban said:


> Ahhh this is so annoying... I understand what they mean by teach back but I can't seem to find anything that fits perfectly in Spanish. I've only seen it as capacitación recíproca, which sounds terrible and actividad demostrativa which doesn't keep the meaning of teach back, since the instructor or professor could be giving the actividad demostrativa.
> 
> Prueba de enseñanza could be, but it also could be a written test you take to see if you learn anything...
> 
> How about enseñanza por retroalimentación (ugh) or enseñanza recíproca?
> 
> Thanks again


To me that sounds like a bird regurgitating food for its chicks (yecch). This is too long?: "Verificación de lo aprendido a partir de enseñanza por el estudiante"


----------



## Caliban

Ha ha ha, I know...

Your suggestion though clear sounds a bit strange in Spanish and it is somewhat long for what it is, one noun: 

Teach back: El alumno expone lo aprendido en clase ¿?

Thanks again... this little word is driving me insane


----------



## fenixpollo

"Expone" doesn't quite do it for me. It's not just repeating back what you were just taught: it's teaching it as if you were the teacher. I like _enseñanza recíproca_, because it describes the whole process where the teacher and student switch roles.


----------



## Caliban

Thanks Fenixpollo


----------



## William Stein

fenixpollo said:


> "Expone" doesn't quite do it for me. It's not just repeating back what you were just taught: it's teaching it as if you were the teacher. I like _enseñanza recíproca_, because it describes the whole process where the teacher and student switch roles.



I don't think "recíproca" implies that the teacher and student switch roles for a limited time as a test, it implies that they learn from another on an ongoing basis. Maybe "prueba de enseñanza invertida"


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Lo he visto traducido en contextos educativos como los ya mencionados "enseñanza por retroalimentación" y "enseñanza recíproca". La primera no me gusta demasiado y el ámbito de la segunda es amplio —esto no quiere decir que no puedan ser posibles—. Entre profesionales, con lo que más me he encontrado es curiosamente el término en inglés. En general soy contraria a incluir anglicismos, pero es un hecho que algunos lo emplean. 

Si el contexto requiere que todo tipo de personas entiendan bien de lo que se trata y no se necesita ser especialmente técnico, lo que yo haría sería usar una frase descriptiva, aunque sea más largo. Por ejemplo, "demostración de lo aprendido", que además es cortita, me vale.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Más sugerencias:

 1) _(Prueba) práctica de enseñanza inversa.
_2) _Práctica: Enseñanza inversa_.


----------



## Caliban

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Este foro es genial 

Caliban


----------



## blasita

Jaime Bien said:


> Más sugerencias:
> 
> 1) _(Prueba) práctica de enseñanza inversa.
> _2) _Práctica: Enseñanza inversa_.


Hola, Jaime:

Sí, a mí me parece bien. Lo que ocurre es que es un término que, para mí, puede ser ambiguo o que puede tener uso en más contextos. Además, lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza al oír "enseñanza inversa/invertida" es el famoso _flipped classroom_. Que quede claro que esta es solo una opinión.

Un saludo.


----------



## William Stein

blasita said:


> Hola, Jaime:
> 
> Sí, a mí me parece bien. Lo que ocurre es que es un término que, para mí, puede ser ambiguo o que puede tener uso en más contextos. Además, lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza al oír "enseñanza inversa/invertida" es el famoso _flipped classroom_. Que quede claro que esta es solo una opinión.
> 
> Un saludo.



You could just say "prueba indivdual de enseñanza invertida" or  "prueba de enseñanza invertida indivdual"


----------



## blasita

William Stein said:


> You could just say "prueba indivdual de enseñanza invertida" or  "prueba de enseñanza invertida indivdual"


Hola, William. Para mí sigue sin ser totalmente apropiado y puede dar lugar a equívocos.

Cuando no hay una única posible traducción, una traducción estándar (a día de hoy; lo que creo y parece), yo apostaría por una frase que sea clara para todos y suene natural.


----------



## William Stein

blasita said:


> Hola, William. Para mí sigue sin ser totalmente apropiado y puede dar lugar a equívocos.
> 
> Cuando no hay una única traducción estándar (a día de hoy; lo que creo y parece), yo apostaría por una frase que sea clara para todos y suene natural.



Por ejemplo? No hay ninguna propuesta hasta aquí que suene más "natural" y "clara", es completamente subjectivo lo que está diciendo. El único problema con "prueba de enseñanza invertida" es que Caliban dice que no está claro que esté individual, así qui propuse un remedio


----------



## Caliban

¿Y si explico la idea pero al mismo tiempo dejo el inglés? Porque al parecer los de "este mundo" usan el término en inglés (como casi todos los términos de negocios o marketing, etc).

Prueba práctica de enseñanza inversa (teach back)
Demostración de lo aprendido (teach back)


----------



## jilar

Si Feedback en su día se tradujo como Retroalimentación, y hoy en día son términos bien claros en ambos idiomas. Siguiendo esa lógica:
De Teachback formaríamos Retroenseñanza.

Luego sólo hace falta emplearla y darle una definición, clara y precisa, para que la gente sepa en qué consiste. Igualmente en ambos idiomas.

Yo si leo "enseñanza recíproca", sin más aclaraciones o explicaciones, pienso en al menos dos personas, que intercambian conocimientos, una aprende de la otra y viceversa.


----------



## jilar

Por ahí atrás se ha anotado algo relacionado con REPASAR. Empleando en concreto REPASADOR (pero esto alude a una persona, y no a una actividad - enseñanza).
Por mi entorno veo que hay negocios, clases particulares, donde los alumnos van a REFORZAR las asignaturas (es repasar y estudiar más, simplemente ... para al menos lograr el aprobado). A tales clases les llaman "Clases de refuerzo".
Esto creo que es bastante reciente, cuando yo estudiaba simplemente iba a "clases particulares" ... donde estudiábamos/repasábamos las materias donde nos hacía falta. Además de, en muchos casos, el profesor particular explicar las lecciones de una mejor manera, logrando así el alumno entender la materia sin mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## William Stein

Caliban said:


> ¿Y si explico la idea pero al mismo tiempo dejo el inglés? Porque al parecer los de "este mundo" usan el término en inglés (como casi todos los términos de negocios o marketing, etc).
> 
> Prueba práctica de enseñanza inversa (teach back)
> Demostración de lo aprendido (teach back)



Me parece una buena opción. Acabo de preguntar a un profesor americano con 30 años de experience si conocía la palabra "teachback'" y me dijo que nunca la había oido, de suerte que una explicación parece útil para todos.


----------



## eno2

What about using the word retro? Retro-enseñanza, retrodocencia, retro-instrucción, retroformación


----------



## blasita

Sí, también he visto por ahí "retroenseñanza", Eno. No me convence.

A mí también me parece que puede ser una buena alternativa el escoger una opción en español y dar opcionalmente el término en inglés, Caliban. Esto si no quedara del todo claro el sentido en la frase en español y si fueran personas que pudieran reconocer términos como _teach-back_. En una frase descriptiva y clara, no creo que hiciera falta.


----------



## Caliban

La idea es buena eno2, el problema es que no se usa en español así. He preguntado a docentes y lo he buscado de todas maneras en Google y nada. Creo que tendré que "explicar" la idea y usar el término original.

Gracias nuevamente a todos por sus sugerencias,
Caliban


----------



## jilar

Cuanto más leo sobre esto más claro me queda que Teach-back, o teachback, según cada cual prefiera, es una palabra novedosa (inventada recientemente) y quiere decir, simplemente, explicar, _explain_ en inglés.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_teach-back_method

Yo no le daría más vueltas.


----------



## Caliban

jilar said:


> Cuanto más leo sobre esto más claro me queda que Teach-back, o teachback, según cada cual prefiera, es una palabra novedosa (inventada recientemente) y quiere decir, simplemente, explicar, _explain_ en inglés.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_teach-back_method
> 
> Yo no le daría más vueltas.



Gracias por el link, Jilar. Muy interesante. Me queda claro que "El alumno explica lo aprendido en el curso/taller".


----------



## eno2

Instrucción invertida. Como se trata de una nueva palabra, hay que inventar nueva traducción.


----------



## William Stein

Caliban said:


> Gracias por el link, Jilar. Muy interesante. Me queda claro que "El alumno explica lo aprendido en el curso/taller".



Not every new term that is invented really is necessary but "explain" is as old as the dawn of time, that would mean that "teachback" is a completely superfluous term. I'm not sure how it works but I imagine one of the students has to go up to the front of the class and teach the others what that student learned. That's something different, so that my suggestion, I mean eno2's suggestion seems better.


----------



## blasita

jilar said:


> Luego sólo hace falta emplearla y darle una definición, clara y precisa, para que la gente sepa en qué consiste. Igualmente en ambos idiomas.


Hola, Jilar. De acuerdo, ya se asentará un término, antes o después. Como dije antes, actualmente yo preferiría usar una frase descriptiva, que sea entendible, asociable con el término en inglés y que suene bien.





jilar said:


> Cuanto más leo sobre esto más claro me queda que Teach-back, o teachback, según cada cual prefiera, es una palabra novedosa (inventada recientemente) y quiere decir, simplemente, explicar, _explain_ en inglés.


 Sí, debe de ser bastante reciente, aunque recuerdo que asistí a un seminario en español cuyo título era precisamente _teach-back_, y de esto hace bastantes añitos ya. Yo diría que, en general, más que "explicación" es una repetición de lo que se ha dicho para comprobar que lo has entendido bien. Pero "explicación" aquí: 





Caliban said:


> "El alumno explica lo aprendido en el curso/taller".


me parece una buena opción porque "lo aprendido" deja claro el concepto del _teach-back__._


----------



## eno2

It's not only a new word, it's a new method. It deserves a  Spanish equivalent.


----------



## William Stein

eno2 said:


> It's not only a new word, it's a new method. It deserves a  Spanish equivalent.



Cally, 

Are you sure of your definition? From what I found on Wikipedia and Google, "teach back" is not an exam and it's not used in schools but by healthcare providers to make sure that patients have understood what the doctor has told them: *The Teach-Back Method*, also called the "show-me" method, is a communication confirmation method used by healthcare providers to confirm whether a patient (or care takers) understands what is being explained to them. If a patient understands, they are able to "teach-back" the information accurately. This is a communication method intended to improve health literacy.(Wiki, Teach Back)
The whole first page of Google hits for "teach-back" only concerns healthcare providers, too.


----------



## jilar

Lo que yo os decía:
...
 to confirm whether a patient (or care takers) understands what is being explained to them.
 If a patient understands, they are able to *"teach-back"* the information accurately.

If a patient understands, they are able to *explain* the information accurately.

Y no hace falta ningún tipo de entrecomillado.

Si a mí alguien (cualquier persona, ya sea un profesor, un compañero de aula, un médico o un albañil ...) me explica un tema, y yo presto atención y lo entiendo, podré explicar lo mismo a otra persona. Podré enseñar/ilustrar/educar ... a otra persona.

¿Para qué complicarse más?


----------



## William Stein

jilar said:


> Lo que yo os decía:
> ...
> to confirm whether a patient (or care takers) understands what is being explained to them.
> If a patient understands, they are able to *"teach-back"* the information accurately.
> 
> If a patient understands, they are able to *explain* the information accurately.
> 
> Y no hace falta ningún tipo de entrecomillado.
> 
> Si a mí alguien (cualquier persona, ya sea un profesor, un compañero de aula, un médico o un albañil ...) me explica un tema, y yo presto atención y lo entiendo, podré explicar lo mismo a otra persona. Podré enseñar/ilustrar/educar ... a otra persona.
> 
> ¿Para qué complicarse más?



Sí pero eso corresponde al contexto y a la definición que encontré y que no teníamos antes y que Caliban todovía no ha confirmado. De todos modos, incluso en este contexto pondría el término inglés con una explicación : "teach back" (repetición por el paciente de las instrucciones recibidas del doctor). Eso es mucho más especifico que "explicar" y además sería como un insulto al autor si el traductor sustituyera un término común por un término técnico que el autor cree innovador (equivocadamente o no), como si el traductor dijera que es un término ridículo (correctamente o no).


----------



## jilar

Sí, William, te entiendo perfectamente.

Por ejemplo, en este caso, que es relacionado con pacientes/enfermos:
Libro
Tras leer todo ese párrafo con la explicación "The teach-back process begins with the provider ... " a mi parecer bien detallada.
Yo traduciría de esta forma, se trata de un *assessment* (evaluación, examen, prueba, test) y su cometido es saber si el paciente "comprende" (*comprehension*) el asunto o tema que se le ha explicado, al menos en el grado o nivel que juzgue su proveedor.
Por lo tanto, podría ser sencillo decir: 
Teach-back (Evaluación de comprensión)


----------



## gh07

técnica demostrativa de lo aprendido

Alfabetización para la salud. Datos contrastados


----------



## eno2

Teach back: Instrucción reciprocada

Explanation directed  at who teached you, for control of your knowledge.

'Reciproca' is more peer to peer, for teaching or explaining to each other, without control objective.

Sé que 'reciprocar' casi no se usa, y mucho menos 'reciprocada'. Eso es una (nueva) propuesta de neologismo. 



> Beyond healthcare literacy, the teach-back method can be utilized in academic and professional settings as well. Teachers often create feedback loops in which the instructor asks the student to share what they heard, and promote peer to peer coaching where students explain what they just learned to other students.


Teach-back method - Wikipedia


----------

